# Zoe in her new (recycled) bicycle basket



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I have wanted a way to bring zoe on my bike with me and i decided to make this over using a pair of old BDU pants so that it would have pockets and be heavy duty. this is what i came up with. hope ya'll like it. and i have my gorgeous girl modeling.
this is the view from the back
[URL="







[/URL]
here it is from the top with the really thick cushion laying across the top.
[URL="







[/URL]
one side pocket. there is one on each side. these are the leg pockets from the pants. they will hold quite a lot and keep things out of her reach.
[URL="







[/URL]
this is the front. i want to put a water bottle pouch on it eventuallly
[URL="







[/URL]
Zoe isnt sure if she likes it
[URL="







[/URL]
[URL="







[/URL]
this one is not one that i would ever make to sell, but it was a fun thing to do. what do ya'll think?


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

its great good job robbie


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Robbie that is great! Recycling a pair of old pants was a terrific idea, and the pockets are perfect! Your model is to cute!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

thats a great idea


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Is the frame a regular bike basket frame? It looks really good. Once she knows that the basket means going with you, she'll love it.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

BABY BABS said:


> Is the frame a regular bike basket frame? It looks really good. Once she knows that the basket means going with you, she'll love it.


yep. its an old one about 4 years old or so. I am hoping she will learn to love it. i just threw my back out at the store, so i wont be able to ride with her a little while. i did find a collapsible travel water bowl for a dollar while i was at the store. it will go great with my collapsible travel food bowl. both of which will go in the pockets. and my wallet. and a water bottle for me.
if i add anything else, i will have to get baskets for the back...lol


----------



## Sergeant Pepper (Jan 30, 2009)

this one is not one that i would ever make to sell, but it was a fun thing to do. what do ya'll think?[/QUOTE]

It's actually cool! You are very resources and innovative. I love the idea of having lotsa pockets. It comes handy! Maybe Zoe is a bit unsure of what to feel while in the basket cuz she thought she's going to the 'battle field'. hehehehe


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol very crafty! i love how u put the pockets on the sides  maybe a little more comforter inside will make it softer


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Robbie, you continue to amaze me with your creativity and talent. Just a wonderful job girl!!! Zoe is too cute for words!!!


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

Thats really good! We've been looking to buy something so we can take Elmo out cycling with us, problem is he's isn't one of your tiny chi's!


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

thats really cool! have you got a way of attaching her to it,like a harness or a clip to go onto her lead?
if I had a bike I would have a go at one of them myself! well done!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

It looks great! I'm sure Zoe would love riding in it with you on your bike.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

very creative! It reminds me, I have been looking for something to put in the shopping cart (where children sit) so my dogs can sit there without falling through the wires. The things they make for kids are far too bulky and I don't want to haul it to the store...


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I am actually toying with the idea of making some of those to sell. i want to make one for zoe first to try it out though and see how big a deal it is going to be. there is a lady who i found that makes them, but she wants $11 for the pattern and i think i could probably find a pattern for a kid one and modify it for chis. i have to see what i can come up with. i have a couple of beds to finish before i do any of that, though. i'd like to make one that could fold up into a pouch when it isnt being used. that is really elaborate though, so i dont know how much will go into it.


----------

